# Help me with Pampered Chef Cookie Press



## Alice28

I bought this cookie press several months ago, because I have always wanted one, and love those Spritz cookies at the holidays. I have tried it several times and for the life of me, I cannot get the dough (using the recipe that it came with and following the directions to a T) to stick to the baking stone. It comes out, but won't stick and I end up with a big glob of nothing special. I tried it again tonight using the pumpkin disk and had to scrape each pumpkin off the disk (and then it looked like crud) with a spatula onto the stone. HELP ME! I know there is a P.C. consultant or two here- any tips? Please? The directions say to use a soft dough, but I feel that's part of the problem....


----------



## RRBB

It's been a while since I used my cookie press, but if I remember correctly I used the Duncan Hines sugar cookie dough and just baked them on a regular cookie sheet, not a stone.  I don't remember having any problems this way.  I wish I could help you with the PC recipe and stone, but maybe someone else can.


----------



## ajksmom

I'm not a PC consultant but try this.
I always have to do an extra 1/2 squeeze to get the cookies to stick to whatever I'm baking them on. Also, try some parchment paper or sil-pat on your stones. At a recent party the PC consultant used parchment paper on the stone.


----------



## pattyT

i agree with the half a squeeze extra - i bakedmine right on the stone no problem

 but then i broke the dang press by trying to use the refrigerated dough - and i didn't let it soften enough


----------



## zulaya

PC Consultant checking in...

Yep, the Cookie Press seems to need an extra half squeeze with a lot of dough types.

And yes, the dough has to be moist enough.  When I first got the Cookie press, I was so excited - it was my first cookie press ever.  I made the dough and couldn't for the life of me make it stick.  MIL came over - she is a cookie press cookie queen - took one look at my dough (didn't even touch it) and said it was too dry.  I added a little milk and voila!  I popped those cookies right out.

Keep at it.  The advice on parchment paper is good as well.  But the half squeeze is probably what will do the trick.

Also, make sure your disk is in correctly.  If you have it backwards, it will make a mushy mess.

There's a 3 ingredient recipe that works so well...I'll have to  look it up but I think it's a pound of butter, flour and a sugar cookie dough tube.  Make good stuff and doesn't stick.  I'll see if I can find it and post latger.


----------



## Pammy jo

I bought mine 2 years ago to make Christmas cookies and haven't been able to work it yet.  My center part of the cookie was coming out, but the part around it didn't so I didn't have much of a cookie.  Now my new consultant gave me a penut butter receipe to try and so I need to go back to the drawing board.  We can ahe a contest and see who gets their's to work first.  Winner get a delicious cookie . . .or so I hear!


----------



## zulaya

OK, here's that recipe I was talking about.  It's cake mix instead of cookie dough.

4 sticks of butter
2 3/4 C flour
1 pkg (18.25 oz) white cake mix

Add flour and cake mix to bowl.  Using a Pastry Blender, cut butter into dry mix.  Butter needs to be completely softened, but not melted.

I have to say that even cookie press pros have said dough needs to be tweaked sometimes when you make a batch.  Consistency is very important.  I have heard the same issues you are having from others, but also have heard from at least as many, if not more, that they love this Cookie Press.  It may just take some practice.

Good luck!


----------



## Alice28

Thanks everyone....I've tried the extra half squeeze and it doesn't quite work. Zuyala-----tell me, the number on the disk is supposed to face away from the dough and the letter toward the dough? I want it to work so badly! I will try the parchment next time...and the recipe you gave sounds good too. I know that of any cookie press I could buy, that this one would probably be the best, so I have high hopes!


----------



## zulaya

The number faces away from the dough.

I just read the info I have on it.  When you load the dough, you have to squeeze the lower trigger twice - hear it click twice.  This is to get the dough through the disk and ready for the stone.  Clear that dough away and then one click is supposed to be enough to get one cookie out.  You are supposed to click, let the press rest/dough rest on the stone for 2-3 seconds before lifting the press away.

Good luck.


----------



## raven3517

I had this exact same problem when I first broke out my PC cookie press.  It took awhile to get the hang of it - some friends still can't make it work.

One thing that I found that has helped a bit is to refridgerate the dough for a bit before I use it - and also to use a cold stone.  When baking them, I would use 2 stones, and keep the one not in the oven in the fridge for a few minutes before clicked out the new cookies.  It seemed to help!

Good luck on making it work!


----------



## Tinkerbelle739

Reading this thread makes me want to get my PC cookie press out and give that recipe a try!!


----------



## mom2grace

> _Originally posted by raven3517 _
> *
> 
> One thing that I found that has helped a bit is to refridgerate the dough for a bit before I use it - and also to use a cold stone.  When baking them, I would use 2 stones, and keep the one not in the oven in the fridge for a few minutes before clicked out the new cookies.  It seemed to help!
> 
> Good luck on making it work!  *



PC consultant here, I have mixed feelings about the CP.

But, a cool stone makes a world of difference, the cookie "sticks" better so when you pull up on the press the dough stays behind.

I also vote for "keep pressing and clicking"!!!

Let us know how you do!!


----------

